
Pure Data: a visual data flow programming language for audio, video, graphics - cschmidt
http://puredata.info/
======
cschmidt
There's a new PragProg book out about this language.

book:

[http://pragprog.com/news/programming-sound-with-pure-data-
ma...](http://pragprog.com/news/programming-sound-with-pure-data-make-your-
apps-come-alive-with-dynamic-audio)

screencast:

[http://pragprog.com/book/thsound/programming-sound-with-
pure...](http://pragprog.com/book/thsound/programming-sound-with-pure-data)

